# Hookup setting for Sony STR DG 910



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello,

I would appreciate if you could help me find the best connection setup for the following devices:

TV Sony Plasma SE P42 M1
Amplifier Sony STR DG 910
Liteon HD DVD recorder
Nokia Mediamaster Satellite receiver

I'm not sure how to connect them best together, any advice is much appreciated.

Attached is the picture of the back connections for all of the devices.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd think your best bet, and easiest, would be a couple of DVI to HDMI adapters. Plug 'em into the Sony DG910. I'd also go with coax digital audio from the DVD and satellite to the DG910 and an optical cable from the receiver to the TV.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks mark 

are you sure about (couple of DVI to HDMI adapters) i have no DVI plug at all devices !

i can see where you are going with this (coax digital audio from the DVD and satellite to the DG910 )

finally what do you mean by this (optical cable from the receiver to the TV) 

NOTE: i need to see all the output monitor for Sat , DVD and Rec. on one AV on the TV ( AV1 or AV2 or AV3 or AV4 ) and for sure still able to record from the Sat.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sorry, didn't look at that closely enough. Dunno anything about SCART (other than they look similar to DVI at a quick glance).
Is there such a thing as SCART to HDMI adapters? Hopefully someone more familiar with your equipment will be along soon to help you out.

Optical to TV would really only matter if you wanted to watch TV and use the TV speakers.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Component out and optical audio out from Nokia to the Sony Amp. Sony Amp component out to TV component in. Do the HD recorder the same.

mech


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you for replies
(SCART) = I AM NOT SURE BUT ITHINK ITS EUROPEAN PLUG ( I don’t think there is adapter from scart to HDMI) 
Well , let me add some more info to clarify things more.
First I don’t need the Tuner because I don’t watch ground channels, so don’t worry about the RF cables,
My real problem is the Sony Amp. 
My current setup is:
From Nokia Sat Scart out to the DVD scart in – then from DVD scart out to the AV3 in Sony TV
This allows me to see the Sat channels and record them , and watch any DVD movies
All this on AV3 without shifting from one AV# to another + I can monitor (setup) all 
Now I need to do the same thing while connecting the sony Amp as well.
So what I need is the final output (monitor ) to be on one screen for all of them without shifting between the AV’s on the TV
If the picture of my current configuration could help I can upload it for you
Many thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

is this will work ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

:hissyfit:I have a sony STR-DG 910 receiver and I am having some problems adjusting me front speakers. I am getting way to much sounds out of my Fonts and not near enough out of my rear speakers. I have the rear turned up to +10 but it will not let me adjust the levels on my fronts. Could you possible help me with this?


----------

